
Photos from Medellín's march for social leaders - jtjones92
https://latinamericareports.com/12-photos-from-medellin-march-for-social-leaders/2788/
======
hinchlt
These photos beautifully capture Colombia's relentless spirit and unwavering
passion for peace and justice in the face of its community leaders being
slaughtered by the hundreds.

